# Ornamental and turf license in Connecticut



## arboristCT (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey Everyone! So next Thursday I'm going to take the ornamental and turf test for CT, I've been studying a lot, specially about turf due to not having any experience working with turf, I've been studying and trying to remember turf diseases, insects, weeds, herbicides and math of course.

I already passed the Arborist test two years ago and it took me two tries  but I've always worked with trees and shrubs only.

For those who haven't herd how licesing works in CT it goes like this.
Arborist 3b license is to work with any outdoor plants being at least 15 feet tall.
the test goes on 3 parts, a written part, tree identification, and oral examination.

Ornamental and turf 3a allows you to work with any outdoor plants shorter than 15 feet and turf.
the test goes in 2 parts, written part with weed ID included, and oral examination.

So I really want to obtain this license because I started my tree care company and i do want to work with shrubs ofcourse, thats where most of the money is and personally I love trees and shrubs, and I'll learn how to love turf too. Thanks guys.


----------



## stratton (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey arboristct , I responded to your tick post... I have a customs grounds license. Give me a buzz my name is Luke 203-610-7667


----------



## arboristCT (Mar 19, 2015)

stratton said:


> Hey arboristct , I responded to your tick post... I have a customs grounds license. Give me a buzz my name is Luke 203-610-7667


got ya!


----------

